# AvrIsp MKII Donde comprar



## TonyZ (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola amigos, si alguno de vosotros tiene este programador podriais indicarme donde comprarlo, alguna tienda a ser posible aqui en europa, es que he estado mirando por internet pero no encuentro nada.

 Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2009)

TonyZ dijo:


> Hola amigos, si alguno de vosotros tiene este programador podriais indicarme donde comprarlo, ......


 Pasaste por aquí

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------

